# Crappie Time!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I felt it.....this morning, the angle of the sun was different, the shadows had changed. It made a mockingbird sing. I stopped when I noticed it, my back was chilled but my face felt the warm glow of the sun and somehow I could tell. At lunch I walked out and although I never saw him, I thought I heard the chirp of a Purple Martin Scout. The maple limbs on the lot next door have turned red, the birch bark is turning loose and rolling up on the low trunks. I looked across the road and Mrs Finley's Japanese magnolia was in full bloom. Later in the day, in walked Mrs Myrtle, (the only customer I ever let pay their bill with eggs and roses.) She needed a few signs for her new chicks that had just hatched, and a couple for her son who was now living with her and had decided to sell wigglers. Spring is in the air, and while young men's hearts turn to love this old man can't get the crappie fishin' off his mind. The warm sun and longer days will battle with the cold nights but (hopefully) sooner rather than later the crappie will seek the warmer waters in an attempt to fatten up before the spawn in mid March. After lunch a buddy texted me the link below, I guess he felt it too. I hope you guys are beginning to feel it also!
http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/article/20160212/news/160219872?p=1&tc=pg


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well said my friend, well said .


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, we felt it last week though..... Good luck....


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Back to back days...... East of here, near to Port St Joe.....


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I am gonna try tomorrow. In a local lake. I was catching them on the river Before all the RAIN!!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Where did those come from no woryz???


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Can we have a camp out at your place in the spring tryn????


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> Can we have a camp out at your place in the spring tryn????



No
I'll be with no woryz


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> No
> I'll be with no woryz


I'll take you guys but you'll have to wear a blindfold..... The local bite at Lake Victor is slow so far.... these fish came from Bay county....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll wear whatever you want me too!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> No
> I'll be with no woryz


No doubt ! I want no woryz to become my bestest crappie fishing buddy ! Lol


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'll wear whatever you want me too!


Are you allergic to latex? 

Just Kidding.... My dad is the man.... he quits deer hunting long enough to find the crappie bite and when it slows down its right back to the woods... what a life huh?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Lake victor?? I have been there one time. My grandpaw use to go there.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Bay County? Then, it just about has to be Deer Point Lake or one of the sand hill ponds. I always thought of crappie as more of a northern fish. By north I mean Kentucky or Tennessee. 
We used to catch the heck out of them at Grand Lake in Oklahoma.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

born2fizh said:


> Lake victor?? I have been there one time. My grandpaw use to go there.



Victor can be hit or miss...for me it's mostly miss....but I keep going back. One day I hope to have a good 'hit' day.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm TDY at Tyndall for a bit and met someone who fishes Deeproint. He said this is the best he has ever seen the crappie bite in the last 5 years.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Deer Point used to be a top lake for Bass. Then, in the late 70s, the weeds took over and they put the carp in there. I haven't fished it in years but that's encouraging to hear about the crappie.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I felt it.....this morning, the angle of the sun was different, the shadows had changed. It made a mockingbird sing. I stopped when I noticed it, my back was chilled but my face felt the warm glow of the sun and somehow I could tell. At lunch I walked out and although I never saw him, I thought I heard the chirp of a Purple Martin Scout. The maple limbs on the lot next door have turned red, the birch bark is turning loose and rolling up on the low trunks. I looked across the road and Mrs Finley's Japanese magnolia was in full bloom. Later in the day, in walked Mrs Myrtle, (the only customer I ever let pay their bill with eggs and roses.) She needed a few signs for her new chicks that had just hatched, and a couple for her son who was now living with her and had decided to sell wigglers. Spring is in the air, and while young men's hearts turn to love this old man can't get the crappie fishin' off his mind. The warm sun and longer days will battle with the cold nights but (hopefully) sooner rather than later the crappie will seek the warmer waters in an attempt to fatten up before the spawn in mid March. After lunch a buddy texted me the link below, I guess he felt it too. I hope you guys are beginning to feel it also!
> http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/article/20160212/news/160219872?p=1&tc=pg


Dang, Try'n, that was almost poetic. It's like you have a soul or something.....nah! (j/k)

You can bet that if us old fishheads can feel it, the crappie can feel it. What I want to feel is that subtle little tap that feels like a raindrop hit the end of my fishing rod.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> I'm TDY at Tyndall for a bit and met someone who fishes Deeproint. He said this is the best he has ever seen the crappie bite in the last 5 years.


Have never fished Deerpoint. There are several boat ramps around the lake.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Great read*



Try'n Hard said:


> I felt it.....this morning, the angle of the sun was different, the shadows had changed. It made a mockingbird sing. I stopped when I noticed it, my back was chilled but my face felt the warm glow of the sun and somehow I could tell. At lunch I walked out and although I never saw him, I thought I heard the chirp of a Purple Martin Scout. The maple limbs on the lot next door have turned red, the birch bark is turning loose and rolling up on the low trunks. I looked across the road and Mrs Finley's Japanese magnolia was in full bloom. Later in the day, in walked Mrs Myrtle, (the only customer I ever let pay their bill with eggs and roses.) She needed a few signs for her new chicks that had just hatched, and a couple for her son who was now living with her and had decided to sell wigglers. Spring is in the air, and while young men's hearts turn to love this old man can't get the crappie fishin' off his mind. The warm sun and longer days will battle with the cold nights but (hopefully) sooner rather than later the crappie will seek the warmer waters in an attempt to fatten up before the spawn in mid March. After lunch a buddy texted me the link below, I guess he felt it too. I hope you guys are beginning to feel it also!
> http://www.tuscaloosanews.com/article/20160212/news/160219872?p=1&tc=pg


Now thats how you write an article!!!! Aspiring "writers", take note, this is how its done!! You have a true talent there!!!!


----------

